# Hello V.I. Control Forum!



## Tino Danielzik (May 9, 2011)

Hello,

my name is Tino Danielzik. I'm 26 years old and from germany. I am new here and very excited to see whats all going on here. 

I personally write a lot of music on my computer using some VI's. All VI's and all my equipment is listed on my Homepage.

http://www.tinodanielzik.com/

Well, that's it for now. See you around! 

Best regards,
Tino


----------



## JohnG (May 9, 2011)

Glad to have you, Tino!


----------



## autopilot (May 9, 2011)

Yo! Tino! 

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Jem7 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome here


----------



## Tino Danielzik (May 10, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------

